# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Kırgızistan Cumhurbaşkanı: " Türk birliğini kuracağız "

## turkosavas

Büyük Türk birliğini kurma ülkümüzü Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi'nde Kürşad Ruhuyla haykıran Yiğit Cumhurbaşkanı.

----------

